# hit a squirrel today



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i hit a squirell today and i hit its lower back because i shot from 30 yards away with open sights.it started limping down the tree and then it when down into a hole in a fallen down tree.i didnt have time to get in another shot. :eyeroll: i feel really bad and dont know what to do


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

that happened to me last weekend..i hit it, and it shot it in the head, and it still ran in a hole. I found it 3 days ago, it died within a minute im sure


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Big_Al_09 and I had that happen once. We stayed in the same spot for 2-3 hours trying to coax the squirrel out to finish him off. We ended up hacking a hole in the tree (the tree was dead, btw) to get to him. If I where in your situation, I would've tried to hack into that fallen tree to get to him. Did you have anyone else with you?


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

a flashlight and a 9 iron works well too :toofunny:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

ar-15 and put it in the hole and fire away :lol:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

weasle414 said:



> Big_Al_09 and I had that happen once. We stayed in the same spot for 2-3 hours trying to coax the squirrel out to finish him off. We ended up hacking a hole in the tree (the tree was dead, btw) to get to him. If I where in your situation, I would've tried to hack into that fallen tree to get to him. Did you have anyone else with you?


good times, good times. that was my first squirrel ever! It was well worth the wait.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

rednek said:


> ar-15 and put it in the hole and fire away :lol:


We did that a lot to get our hole started! Except it was with a Marlin model 60 and a Marlin Glenfield model 25... They got a bit less power but it was all we had. Too bad I didn't have my muzzleloader with, I'm sure that would've taken the whole tree down!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, we put somuch freakin lead in that tree. It wass a good thing it was already dead.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, yeah, we could've made a golf ball with all those smushed .22 bullets.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you guys need to talk to your local husqvarna dealer. ive been known to drop a dead tree to get a ****.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

dont get me started on cuttin trees


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you hunt long enough it is going to happen. Personally I'd reccomend stepping up to a rim fire.

As for getting the squirrel out, try one of the following, both will work, one just takes ALOT longer.

:wink:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

the hole in the tree goes into the ground and i tried digging him out but the ground is frozen


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Squirrelsniper....... That is what I have been trying to tell you all pellet guns are no good for hunting "you used a pellet gun right"?

Seem's everytime I advised someone not to use a pellet gun some Bozo would come along and say a bunch of crap about shot placement and fps bull!! :******:

Now you have learned the hard way as I did and I will guess everyone else will as well :eyeroll:

Get a .22 LR use the pellet gun for popping tin cans for fun!!!!!! :beer:

PS......Thats rootbeer if you are under 21


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

hey i nailed a squirrel around noon today. i made a mix of peanut butter and sunflower seeds and put it at the bottom of a tree. he was sitting up in the tree eating it, sitting down, and i nailed him in the left shoulder from about 25-30 yards away. i think the pellet must have hit the spine because he clawed forward with limp back legs. had to give him a mercy shot in the face. anyone with a similar story?


----------



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

A question for you guys. How long is squirrel season where you're at?


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

no idea. i just shoot in my yard to keep them away from the bird feeders.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

Same with me i found out today a squirrel can climb a 7 foot bird feeder with a baffle on it LOL so that thing finally climed down and got torn up w/ 20 gauge dust


----------



## SwampCat (Mar 9, 2006)

Bore.224,
Here are 3 squirrels taken with a Gamo Viper .177 between 25-35yds, so where do you get the BS that a pellet gun won't kill one? Learn to shoot the Airgun correctly and, yes, hit him in the head, if you're good enough.... Works for me! 8) 
*Confirmed Kills*


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

nice shooting and yes i also have taken many squirrels with a pellet gun none even suffered the only difference between my .22 and my RWS 350 in .22 is the ranges that I use them


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

hey i just shot a squirrel 7 times and he aint dead. i got at least 4 body shots and 3 head shots from less than 1 yard. he was flippin all around so i had to put him down but after 3 head shots on the top of his head he isnt dead! im afraid to shoot anymore and this dude is spittin out blood. any tips?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

what kind of pellet gun were you using and what pellets?


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

i was using a powerline breakbarrel 900 fps and crossman pointed hunting pellets. thats the combination i always use and nothing like this has ever happened before. a fluke or a problem with my ****?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

hmmm i dunno if it has never happends before i guess the squirrel was wearing bullet proof fur!!! :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sometimes its nerves. i shot a squrriel in the head with my bow and floped around for a few mins. when i went up to get it the arrow it couldnt have been more of a perfect of a shot in the head. i dont know to much on squrriels with pellet guns, i mostly use them on sparrows and black birds.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

SwampCat said:


> Bore.224,
> Here are 3 squirrels taken with a Gamo Viper .177 between 25-35yds, so where do you get the BS that a pellet gun won't kill one? Learn to shoot the Airgun correctly and, yes, hit him in the head, if you're good enough.... Works for me! 8)
> *Confirmed Kills*


Yeah bet I have killed way more squirrels than you with a pellet gun and I still say pellet guns suck!

Also I never said a pellet gun would not kill a squirrel it just will not kill em like it should most of the time.

25 35 yards my ***!!


----------

